# Sigma 135mm f/1.8 Rumored Again, As Well as a Sigma 14mm f/1.8 [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2017)

```
<p>The Sigma rumormill has been active recently. We were told that there might be a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-to-announce-24-70mm-f2-8-art-ahead-of-cp-next-month-cr2/">Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 ART</a> series lens for CP+, but we haven’t seen anything confirmed as of yet. The show is set to commence on February 23, 2017 in Yokohama, Japan. The source did follow-up and tell us that there are working prototypes of a 24-70 Art, but that an announcement date isn’t definite.</p>
<p>The latest rumors is that Sigma will announce the following lenses some time in 2017.</p>
<ul>
<li>Sigma 135mm f/1.8 Art</li>
<li>Sigma 14mm f/1.8</li>
</ul>
<p>A Sigma 135mm f/1.8 OS Art <a href="http://photorumors.com/2013/04/21/sigma-rumored-to-announce-135mm-f1-8-dg-os-art-lens/">has been rumored since 2013</a>, and it is likely being developed.</p>
<p>As for the Sigma 14mm f/1.8, we suspect if such a lens is coming, that it’ll be for APS-C cameras. Sigma announced the <a href="http://photorumors.com/2013/04/21/sigma-rumored-to-announce-135mm-f1-8-dg-os-art-lens/">12-24mm f/4 DG Art series lens back in September</a> and that’s likely going to be your choice for a super wide angle lens for full frame cameras.</p>
<p>We weren’t able to confirm either lens at the time of writing this, but we do hope to hear more about Sigma’s immediate plans soon.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## captainkanji (Feb 13, 2017)

OMG they are killing me. I'm getting a serious case of GAS. If it renders like my beloved 135 f/2L, I may have to start saving. Gotta get an 85 first. I've settled on either the Sigma or new Rokinon.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 13, 2017)

OMG 14mm f/1.8 for APS-C. If Canon's rumored EF-S prime isn't a fast ultrawide I hope Sigma will save the day.


----------



## infared (Feb 13, 2017)

Hmmmm.....14mm f.1.8...hmmmmm..well....if it is a good as my 20mm f/1.4 (groundbreaking lens!) ...I am thinking that they can do this, too! Why not?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 13, 2017)

14mm f/1.8 - what if it is for full frame? Will the coma be descent? What size gear Sherpa will be required? Nah, it's got to be for crop frame.

Still, if it is available before the Rokinon 14mm f/2.4 (on order since 12/30/2016), I'll consider it.


----------



## douglaurent (Feb 13, 2017)

It can't be long until Sigma releases the 5D5 and 1DX3 Art cameras, which is welcome by all because they will contain more features and quality for half the price.


----------



## tron (Feb 13, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> 14mm f/1.8 - what if it is for full frame? Will the coma be descent? What size gear Sherpa will be required? Nah, it's got to be for crop frame.
> 
> Still, if it is available before the Rokinon 14mm f/2.4 (on order since 12/30/2016), I'll consider it.


How can a CR1 lens be available before an announced lens?

Also, contrary to Samyang Sigma has not a (practically) coma-free history.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 13, 2017)

tron said:


> How can a CR1 lens be available before an announced lens?
> 
> _*I am beginning to believe that the Samyang is some sort of teaser. When I ordered it, I was told more available soon! Soon was a long time ago... From what I can see, there are maybe 3 copies in the entire world.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## CANONisOK (Feb 13, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Still, if it is available before the Rokinon 14mm f/2.4 (on order since 12/30/2016), I'll consider it.


I got notification that mine is shipping today from Amazon.co.uk - which is great, since I only ordered it this past Friday. (It's the Samyang XP badged version, though.) I suspect we're going to start seeing more of them hit the streets soon.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 13, 2017)

Given the Sigma sd Q and H cameras, and the fact that Sigma recommends Global Vision lenses for the best AF performance on those bodies, it's a given that Sigma will have to fill in the holes in their lens lineup for their flagship cameras.

There's bound to be good stuff on the way.

I certainly hope that Sigma will release some extension tubes for their own SA mount...


----------



## dash2k8 (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm very interested in the 135/1.8, which could potentially outdo Canon's excellent 135/2 (which I have and love). Coming off the heels of the also excellent 85/1.4, the Sigma brand is really going places.

The only downside for me is that I already own many Canon and Nikon lenses at the focal lengths of the new Sigma's so unless something is significantly better or one of my existing lenses break, I won't be in the market for these Sigma's. Case in point: I have the Canon 85/1.2, 50/1.2, 135/2 and similar for Nikon. Still, I'll readily recommend them to my friends.


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2017)

It's going to need the 85 Art's motor because if it AF's like any other Sigma it will not surpass the 135L even with 1/3 of a stop more. Now, If Canon adds the blue goo and IS, wow, now that would be 'Magical'. (It can stay f/2)


----------



## Lenscracker (Feb 13, 2017)

If Sigma starts making all-weather primes, or any sort of weather resistant lenses, I will start buying from them again. Meanwhile, I am sticking with companies that do.


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 13, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>Sigma 135mm f/1.8 Art</li>



Interesting, but I'm much more hoping for a Canon 135mm f/2.0 STF-type lens - with IS just to top the cake!


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 14, 2017)

Whatever sigma is planning for cp+, unlike Canon and Tamron they have been successful at keeping things under iron curtain.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 14, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Whatever sigma is planning for cp+, unlike Canon and Tamron they have been successful at keeping things under iron curtain.



Sometimes, "leaks" are orchestrated....


----------



## ricky_005 (Feb 14, 2017)

No way with a 30MP sensor with no image stabilization handheld 135mm focal length and get a tack sharp image! Will have to be shot on tripod.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 14, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> No way with a 30MP sensor with no image stabilization handheld 135mm focal length and get a tack sharp image! Will have to be shot on tripod.



No way? How about just a fast enough shutter speed and/or steady hands?


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 14, 2017)

ricky_005 said:


> No way with a 30MP sensor with no image stabilization handheld 135mm focal length and get a tack sharp image! Will have to be shot on tripod.


Works for me with 50 MPIX and 300mm...


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 14, 2017)

stabilised 135mm F1.8 prime ? I doubt it is even possible. F2.2 - that's more like it. Sigma will likely go for non-stabilised wider aperture bokeh machine. I am tempted if true. 




Maiaibing said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <li>Sigma 135mm f/1.8 Art</li>
> ...


----------



## pwp (Feb 14, 2017)

A stabilized Sigma 135mm f/1.8 would be a dream...albeit a likely very heavy one if the stellar Sigma 85mm f/1.4 Art is anything to go by. That lens weighs a ton. 

-pw


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 14, 2017)

Alex_M said:


> stabilised 135mm F1.8 prime ? I doubt it is even possible.



Certainly possible - why do you even think this is a problem? Apart from that I was talking about the rumourd Canon 135mm f/2.0 STF.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 14, 2017)

I recall forum discussion in relation to wide aperture stabilised primes and how Tamron is apparently released their 1.8 VC primes for simple reason that F1.4 stabilised prime was technically too challenging due to AF group internal movement and associated lens internal space constraint. Sorry, I misread your comment re Canon 135F2.0. Still believe that Sigma more likely to release unstabilised wider apperture prime. 



Maiaibing said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > stabilised 135mm F1.8 prime ? I doubt it is even possible.
> ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 14, 2017)

Alex_M said:


> I recall forum discussion in relation to wide aperture stabilised primes and how Tamron is apparently released their 1.8 VC primes for simple reason that F1.4 stabilised prime was technically too challenging due to AF group internal movement and associated lens internal space constraint. Sorry, I misread your comment re Canon 135F2.0. Still believe that Sigma more likely to release unstabilised wider apperture prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small handful out there already that are f/1.8 and f/1.7 from SONY and Fuji at shorter focal length, so I'm sure Canon (and Sigma) can do it in a large 135mm shell.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 14, 2017)

Note: this post is a 'little' off-topic. I have a question concerning Sigma's 50mm 1.4Art. If you (anyone reading this) could buy this lens for $679.99USD would you? I have the opportunity to...and it currently lists on B&H for $949.00USD. Seems like an incredible deal. And it is all on the up-and-up - i.e. from a reputable source. (Secondarily, is this a dumb question...?  )
This would be for a brand new lens...


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 14, 2017)

FramerMCB said:


> Note: this post is a 'little' off-topic. I have a question concerning Sigma's 50mm 1.4Art. If you (anyone reading this) could buy this lens for $679.99USD would you? I have the opportunity to...and it currently lists on B&H for $949.00USD. Seems like an incredible deal. And it is all on the up-and-up - i.e. from a reputable source. (Secondarily, is this a dumb question...?  )
> This would be for a brand new lens...



Was happy with mine. Incredible sharpness (I like that). Sold it to get either the new Sigma or Canon 85mm f/1.4 (once we know what the Canon is like and costs).

I needed the Sigma dock to make mine focus correctly at all distances as there was some variation in the needed MA from close to distantly focused subjects.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow! Can't wait to see the 135mm one. IS would be definitely welcome to save a little on the shutter speed.


----------



## foto fuhrer (Feb 14, 2017)

FramerMCB said:


> Note: this post is a 'little' off-topic. I have a question concerning Sigma's 50mm 1.4Art. If you (anyone reading this) could buy this lens for $679.99USD would you? I have the opportunity to...and it currently lists on B&H for $949.00USD. Seems like an incredible deal. And it is all on the up-and-up - i.e. from a reputable source. (Secondarily, is this a dumb question...?  )
> This would be for a brand new lens...



Yes, I wouldn't hesitate buying the 50 Art. Just be sure to buy the dock also in case adjustments need to be made.


----------



## DanM (Feb 15, 2017)

A 14mm 1.8? If it's for APS-C, then I'm drooling!


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 15, 2017)

at shorter focal length is certainly doable but larger front element was likely required to accommodate IS group and avoid vignetting at longer focal lengths. if Sigma 85 F1.4 Arts 86mm large front element is something to go by, then 105mm large front element for stabilised 135 F1.8 Art lens is likely. it will end up being a massive lens. 70-200 F2.8 size like (and much more girth) springs to mind? I understand that Sigma is different, but ...  



Maiaibing said:


> Small handful out there already that are f/1.8 and f/1.7 from SONY and Fuji at shorter focal length, so I'm sure Canon (and Sigma) can do it in a large 135mm shell.


----------

